# Creeping old Craftsman



## koreywill (Feb 4, 2014)

I asked this question a while back and I think it got buried as I've not gotten back any suggestions.
Last year when I used my 1980's Craftsman snowblower (536918100) I could leave it in gear (with the motor running) and when the drive clutch lever was not engaged the unit would sit still. This fall as I was getting it ready I noticed that the blower would creep forward (or backward when in reverse) when the drive lever was not engaged. I could physically hold it still but it took some effort. I removed the cover over the belts and pulleys and the idler drive pulley is completely away from the belt. I have a new drive belt but was holding off installation to keep it as a spare in case existing belt breaks. It has a 3 speed transmission plus reverse and is not disk drive. Does anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey Korey. Sorry your original post got buried on ya.

I did a google search on your machine and found some schematic's, which are pi22 poor at best. I'm not familiar with your machine, but I'm *thinking* there is a friction drive adjustment needed. If you tip the blower on the front part of the bucket (service position) are there 4 or 6 bolts holding on a cover? If so, take that cover off. If you see something like this:

http://ww2.justanswer.com/uploads/gandorph/2009-12-09_192145_12-9-2009_11-17-58_AM.png

Then you will need to make an cable adjustment to pull the drive (the vertical disc with the rubber around the perimeter to the left of the photo) off the friction wheel disc (the horizontal plate where the belt is showing half on/off.)

*IF* you do not have this set up, I'm not able to guide ya. Sorry.

SORRY, JUST RE READ YOUR POST, AND SAW YOU DO NOT HAVE FRICTION DISC. I'M OUT!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Kory

Assuming you've done nothing else you have one of two issues. Either you have a rusty pulley or a stiff belt, and though I mentioned the belt I don't suspect that's it. If you clean up the pulleys or use it a fair amount I'm sure the creeping with cease. Alternative is just put it into neutral if you aren't behind the controls.

The 536.918100 machine does not have a friction disk, it's got the Tecumseh gear transmission in it and looks like this:


Paul


----------



## koreywill (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for getting back to me. I wondered if it might just be a rusty pulley. We've not yet had any snow in these parts so, like you, I'm hoping that with use it will stop the creeping.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I know some stuff has a brake on the other end of the belt tensioner so when you release pressure on the belt, the brake stops the pulley.


----------



## koreywill (Feb 4, 2014)

I checked that out and there is a brake for the auger drive pulley but not one on the drive wheel pulley.
Thanks for the input.


----------

